# Leader to Fluorocarbon tippet knot



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

What knot do you guys use to connect a fluoro tippet to a mono leader?

I've lost 2 large fish this last week because of the knot joining the tippet to the leader. From reading it appears that the fluorocarbon will actually cut through the mono if enough pressure is put on it.

I've been using a bloodknot and a double surgeons knot and both fail the same way. I've heard a bimini twist knot is the right way to go but after looking at how to tie one, it doesn't look all that practical to try to do on the river. Any knot that I need a third hand to tie isn't going to happen with cold hands in the winter.

Anybody using something better?


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Maybe 2 perfection loops, then a loop to loop connection? I use furled leaders with the little rings on the end, then use an improved clinch knot to tie the tippet to the leaders ring. You can also buy the rings ( I believe jstockard has them) Tie the ring to your leader with a palomar knot, then use an improved clinch knot to tie your tippet to the ring. The rings are super strong and still light enough for dry flies.

I'm no knot expert but I've caught several fish in the 2-4 lb range with zero issues. The tippet will break way before the rings would fail

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Toobnoob --look up the "slim beauty"---i use it for tarpon leaders joining both ends of the class tippet to the shock tippet and to the butt section.

Bimini's arent that bad--100% knot!--tie them up ahead of time and tie them in with a huffnagle or an allbright.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I've used uni to uni connections with reasonably good luck, and that's pretty easy to tie. Slim beauty is a nice one too.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. Being the cheap SOB that I am, I always try to go with the free solutions first


----------



## JoeFish (Apr 2, 2011)

Triple surgeons works 10x better than double for some reason, and it's all I use. I use flouro for steelhead, and it holds them fine. Also of importance is not trying to make a big strength change in a single step, no going from 12 to 6, etc.

I have used loop to loop in the past, using a triple surgeon loop, and it works for going a large strength change. 

Also you could tie a small swivel in there if you want, it works for steelheading when you are bouncing bottom all day. That can give you a strength change also. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I haven't had any issues with blood knots going from leader to tippet. I even used this knot on my "leaders" (if you call them that) I used for carp up by the zoo. They were 50lb mono blood knotted to 30lb PowerPro Braid. I was fishing my 9wt, gave virtually zero drag from an anchored position in my kayak. I gave them zero line and horsed them out of the cover, the fish were up to 26.5" long. No knot slippage. I use the same knot on leader-to-fluorocarbon.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

TheCream said:


> I haven't had any issues with blood knots going from leader to tippet. I even used this knot on my "leaders" (if you call them that) I used for carp up by the zoo. They were 50lb mono blood knotted to 30lb PowerPro Braid. I was fishing my 9wt, gave virtually zero drag from an anchored position in my kayak. I gave them zero line and horsed them out of the cover, the fish were up to 26.5" long. No knot slippage. I use the same knot on leader-to-fluorocarbon.


Wow 50lb mono to braid, that's some heavy duty stuff right there. Carp are what has been causing the problem for me. Hooked into a couple bruisers that put me into my backing and after getting them close they took off on another run and snap! I think the long fight slowly eats into the mono. You can see right where the fuoro cut through at the knot. Never had this issue will steelhead, even the big boys.

Gona give the loop to loop a go and see how that works. In theory the knot to the fly should fail before the leader/tippet knot.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

JoeFish said:


> Triple surgeons works 10x better than double for some reason, and it's all I use. I use flouro for steelhead, and it holds them fine. Also of importance is not trying to make a big strength change in a single step, no going from 12 to 6, etc.


Our tarpon leaders step from 60 or 80# on our shock tippets to 20# in our class tippet tied to each other but that why we have to use a bimini or a slim beauty both approaching 100%. The fish are brutal but sometimes the leaders hold up. 

Agreed ---triple surgeon is a lot better than a double---be worth a try on carp.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

toobnoob said:


> Wow 50lb mono to braid, that's some heavy duty stuff right there. Carp are what has been causing the problem for me. Hooked into a couple bruisers that put me into my backing and after getting them close they took off on another run and snap! I think the long fight slowly eats into the mono. You can see right where the fuoro cut through at the knot. Never had this issue will steelhead, even the big boys.
> 
> Gona give the loop to loop a go and see how that works. In theory the knot to the fly should fail before the leader/tippet knot.


You can see here how much pressure I was putting on these fish:

https://vimeo.com/42149089


----------



## walleye wacker724 (Jul 17, 2012)

UNI is the way to go never have problems


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

